# At the Welt, delivery an hour away!



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

tcbrazil2012 said:


> I am going June 8-15 (pick up on 10). If you could give me the abbreviated version today or this weekend that would be great. We are trying to book hotels soon for best rates.
> 
> Thanks


My basic advice is that if you are going to the ring from Switzerland, take the Autobahn that goes past Stuttgart. Don't take the one that runs along the French border and goes past Karlsruhe. Both autobahns can get jammed but at least the one through Stuttgart is less likely to carry French and German traffic. Also, the last 200 kms from the Frankfurt area to Nurburg will have some construction but for us it was not too crazy.


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

Also, it's worth it to go to the ring. How often will you get to drive your own car there? To me that's worth a few hours detour and some crappy traffic. Also get on the paddock early, like 7:45am if it opens at 8. I did that and I was second on the track. It was great because even though everyone passed me, I had tons of time to see them coming. After lunchtime it gets crazy...you get the 8 minutes guys like the dude I rode with and they come out of nowhere and don't wait for you to see them before passing


----------



## tcbrazil2012 (May 8, 2013)

jtuds said:


> My basic advice is that if you are going to the ring from Switzerland, take the Autobahn that goes past Stuttgart. Don't take the one that runs along the French border and goes past Karlsruhe. Both autobahns can get jammed but at least the one through Stuttgart is less likely to carry French and German traffic. Also, the last 200 kms from the Frankfurt area to Nurburg will have some construction but for us it was not too crazy.


Hey we are actually going this route:

Munich (Welt) > Newschwanstein Castle (sp?) > Baden Baden > Nurburgring (via Stuttgart) > Amsterdam > Cologne > Stuttgart > Munich

Will this route put us on any crazy scenic mountain passes or just autobahn there and back? I really dont want to be on a highway with same scenery for 6 hours up and back from Amsteradm.


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

tcbrazil2012 said:


> Hey we are actually going this route:
> 
> Munich (Welt) > Newschwanstein Castle (sp?) > Baden Baden > Nurburgring (via Stuttgart) > Amsterdam > Cologne > Stuttgart > Munich
> 
> Will this route put us on any crazy scenic mountain passes or just autobahn there and back? I really dont want to be on a highway with same scenery for 6 hours up and back from Amsteradm.


I think that from Neuschwanstein to Baden Baden you can take some autobahn and some scenic roads. No mountain passes but on the way to Baden Baden there's the B500 from Freudenstadt to Baden Baden and its called the Black Forest High Road. It's pretty good. After Baden Baden just take the Autobahn the rest of the way...

Also when you get in your car check the route preference on the nav system. Mine was set to Eco Pro Route but Ive changed it to Fastest Route

But if you're driving from the castle to the ring in a day I'd say your best bet is A7/a8 to Karlsruhe then A5 toward Frankfurt and A3 the rest of the way. The ring isn't really a place to get to go the scenic route be size the scenic route take a long time and doesn't really get you anywhere. And after you get on the A3 there's nothing to look at anywy


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

jtuds said:


> Interestingly the car hit the limiter at 210km/hr which is 130mph. Isnt it supposed to be 155?


You must have all season tires. 155 mph is limited to max performance summer tires being supplied with the vehicle.

I'm so glad you are enjoying this experience and, above all, you are getting it. Yes, we are insane to drive as we drive on North American continent. Slow AND deadly.

I hope you enjoy the rest of your stay even more. :thumbup:


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

My tires are the same as most others got with their M Sport, the Potenzas. Tire rack calls those summer performance tires.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

jtuds said:


> My tires are the same as most others got with their M Sport, the Potenzas. Tire rack calls those summer performance tires.


OK. Can you check speed rating on them? It should say something like 92Y after 255/40/19. I'm writing feom the phone now, check on tirerack.com the table for speed ratings. Y should be 186 mph so if you have it than contact your dealer immediately.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Bimmer App


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

Mark K said:


> OK. Can you check speed rating on them? It should say something like 92Y after 255/40/19. I'm writing feom the phone now, check on tirerack.com the table for speed ratings. Y should be 186 mph so if you have it than contact your dealer immediately.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Bimmer App


I'll have to do that later cuz it's dark here now. But why would BMW not out the normal M sport tires in the car? And is the reason the max is lower because certain tires can't handle higher speeds?


----------



## KLC (Oct 24, 2012)

All seasons are typically not rated high enough to handle higher speeds. If you selected summer tires and a sport or m sport option they should be rated for over 155


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

I didnt have an opportunity to pick a tire option. But the consensus on the forums is that people with RWD M Sport got summer tires


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

Dropped the car off at log in out an hour and a half ago. I checked the tires and they say 89Y on them so I assume that means I should have the 155mph limiter if that#s really how it works. Cleaning the bugs off was brutal...used some methods I#d never use in my driveway but it had to be clean.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

jtuds said:


> Dropped the car off at log in out an hour and a half ago. I checked the tires and they say 89Y on them so I assume that means I should have the 155mph limiter if that#s really how it works. Cleaning the bugs off was brutal...used some methods I#d never use in my driveway but it had to be clean.


Well, then something is not right or they changed something during the ordering process. 89 is the load index and it means that the tire is good for up to 1279 pounds, while "Y" is the speed rating and that is definitely good for up to 186 mph.

Inform your dealer as soon as convenient. If something needs changing, you are far better off if VPC does it before the car gets to the dealer. Good luck!


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

Just sent him a quick email.


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

Last couple pics of the driving portion of our trip. Quite the experience. The magnitude and awesomeness prob wont sink in till I'm home for a week or so.

Here's how we made up all these KMs, each example was one day:
Munich to Grossglockner to Innsbruck
Innsbruck to Milan
Milan to Lukmanier Pass to Oberalp Pass to Vaduz to Zurich
Zurich to mindblowing traffic jam to Blackforest detour through Baden Baden to Nurburgring
Nurburgring laps
Nurburg to Prague
Prague to Munich Airport.

It adds up!

















Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

jtuds, Just wondering.. do you have data plan from your provider in US, or did you take a data plan in Europe or did you take the wifi hub advertised on BMW website?


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

jtuds said:


> View attachment 376254
> 
> 
> View attachment 376255
> ...


Don't ever touch the trip odometer! That way, you will know the exact mileage to the 0.1 km. I did that with my car.


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

Crzy'boutBimmer said:


> jtuds, Just wondering.. do you have data plan from your provider in US, or did you take a data plan in Europe or did you take the wifi hub advertised on BMW website?


I'm just using hotel wifi. My iPhone connects to a local cell network so I could make a call if there was an emergency but I turned off data and everything. It's all too expensive and I don't really need it here because everywhere I've stayed so far has wifi


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats !


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

Here are a couple of what might be my favourite pics from the whole trip. So as I found this photographer online!

















Sick!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mp0i (Jan 18, 2005)

jtuds said:


> Finally got to do in the autobahn what I didnt have the balls/skill to do at the Ring.
> 
> View attachment 375830
> 
> ...


When I had my last ED in 2007 with the E93 335 with SP, I was on the autobahn and the speed alarm went off at 135 mph but it was only an alarm(warning). It wasn't actually a limiter because the car had more speed available. After I figured that out, I set it higher and eventually got it up to 150 mph which was enough for me (not to mention the wife!) Anyway, this was one of the reasons for the ED. I had been driving around and after my 1200 mile break-in period I took a drive down the autobahn. Actually, after picking the car up at the old delivery center and traveling south to Garmisch-Partenkirchen is was a challenge just keeping the car at or about 100 mph as suggested by BMW at the time.


----------

